# [SOLVED] The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum



## Xynck

When I don't mess with the BIOS, I get the error message, "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key_" If I change HDD priority, I get, "The file is possibly corrupt. The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum."
MoBo: Asus P5e3 Professional (M4A78-E)
Win7 HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS (SATA)
WinXP HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue WD600JB-00CRA1 (IDE with SATA adapter)



> Boot Device Priority:
> 1st: IDEVD-ROM DDU164
> 2nd: HDDM-WDC WD600JB or SM-WDC WD5000AAKS
> 
> 1st HDD: WD600JB
> 2nd HDD: WD5000A


Outcome: Reboot and Select...




> Boot Device Priority:
> 1st: IDEVD-ROM DDU164
> 2nd: HDDM-WDC WD600JB or SM-WDC WD5000AAKS
> 
> 1nd HDD: WD5000A
> 2st HDD: WD600JB


Outcome: Reached boot selection screen. When OS selected, computer reboots. Screen blank, and computer unresponsive once it reaches the point where the Boot select screen would be.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: Errors while booting*

I _think_ I know what the problem is. Hopefully, it's just my video card drivers screwing around. If that's the case, I'd just have to enter the OS in safe mode and delete the driver or just format the HDD. The problem is, it won't let me get to any such screen. Either the file is possibly corrupt, or it restarts.


----------



## Xynck

*The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

edit : related thread : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/computer-restarts-and-shuts-down-before-windows-166845.html

I'm actually having the same problem.
MoBo: Asus P5e3 Pro M4A78-E (Bought recently out-of-box)
CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q8200 (Bought recently new)
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 2•2GB DDR3 1600 RAM (Bought recently new)
Graphics card: Radeon HD 4670 (Bought recently new)
PSU: Antec Earthwatts 750W (Bought recently new)
HDD 1: WD Caviar Blue WD600JB-00CRA1 (Preexisting IDE drive. WinXP loaded)
HDD 2: WD Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS (Bought recently new. Win7 loaded)
I can get as far as the OS selection screen, and advanced options within them. But when I actually select an OS, boot option, or if I try to boot from CD, the computer will restart, and I'll sometimes get the error: "The file is possibly corrupt. The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum."

I already tried reseating everything. Obviously, that didn't work.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Hi ! 

I moved your post to a new thread, threads are user specific on TSF and your problem isn't exactly the same since you get an error message.

What's the history of the problem ? Did that rig work at all in its current configuration ? Did you install XP and win 7 from scratch on the hard drives when the rig was complete or did you add some hardware parts later ? What's the last thing you did on the computer before the problem started ?

What's the exact model of your memory, it'll look like BL25664TB1608. The memory support list for your Asus P5e3 Pro motherboard states that it doesn't support 4 sticks of Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 RAM.


> - Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration
> - Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the orange slots or the black slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration


In your profile you state that you have 8GB installed, this could be the issue. Remove all RAM sticks except for the one in the first orange DIMM slot (the orange slots are recommended for stability), stick to that single stick configuration for the rest of the troubleshooting process. Enter the BIOS at startup and check that the memory timings match your RAM model, probably 8-8-8-24 (CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS) and 1.65V.

While you're in the BIOS go to the hardware monitor screen and report the temps, fan speeds and voltages (+3.3, +5, +12V).

Could also be the old 60GB IDE drive, take it out (remove the IDE cable as well), leave only the Win 7 drive and see wheter you can boot from the CD now. If you can boot from the CD with only the SATA drive plug it on the SATA 1 port, perform a startup repair on it (the boot manager was probably on the IDE drive) and see whether you can boot into windows now.

edit : if your CD drive is IDE see if you can borrow a SATA drive from a friend, faulty IDE cables can cause issues like yours.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

You have 5 different threads (3 of which are marked as solved) about the same issue (getting your first build to boot). This makes it impossible for us to follow the whole story, and is a waste of time as different (or often the same) advices are given at different places. I've merged your two currently running threads, please refer to the forum rules :


> MULTIPLE POSTING
> 
> This refers to posting the same question or same replies in multiple areas of the site (also called flooding). Please only post only once. If you feel you have posted in the wrong forum, contact a Moderator or Manager, who will move the post for you. *This also includes the creation of multiple new threads on the same or similar topics* and sending PM's continuously to one or more Staff members.


It would have been much easier if we had had all the information in a single thread, we could have moved your thread to other sections of the forum once one particular problem (RAM, hard drive, ...) has been solved. Please refrain from creating new threads about this issue.

By tracing back your other threads I've learned that :

- you've had RAM issues previously and fixed them at one point by having only one memory stick plugged in. Please stick to the one-stick config for now, your current RAM layout may not be compatible with your motherboard. The BL2KIT25664BN1608 model (or BL25664BN1608) isn't listed on the motherboard's QVL list, it's probably similar to the BL25664TB1608 model but it'll only work in the layout quoted in my previous post.

- you've had RAM timing issues, make sure the timings are OK with a single memory stick : 8-8-8-24 (not 9-9-9-24 like you had), 1.65V. Set the timings manually if needed.

- XP was installed on another motherboard. This is a big no-no, you can't expect an XP installation that was installed on another motherboard to boot on your current board. You need to backup, format and reinstall from scratch on the new board. A repair install (what you probably did when you stated that you "reinstalled XP over itself") won't make it work on your new build (not only because of drivers conflict but because it'll try to acess devices from the old motherboard that don't even exist anymore).

- The XP drive is hooked on a SATA-IDE adapter.

*First thing you should do* (it'll take 10 minutes at most) is leave only one memory stick, remove the IDE drive and adapter, leave only the DVD drive hooked as master at the end of the IDE cable (remove the CD drive), plug the SATA drive as master on the SATA 1 port and check that you can boot from the DVD drive. Then set the boot order priority to HDD first and see whether you can boot into windows 7. If you can't then boot on the Windows 7 DVD, perform a startup repair on the Win 7 installation and retry.

*What you should do next* to get both installations working :

1) stick to one memory stick in the first orange slot until both installations work fine.

2) format the XP drive and hook it on the end connector of the IDE cable with its jumper set as "dual (master)" (= master with slave present), with the DVD drive hooked on the middle connector as slave. Refer to the jumper setting informations : if you have the 6-pin model then set the jumper vertically on the leftmost pins, if you have the 10-pin model set the jumper vertically on the middle pins. Unplug the CD drive and the SATA to IDE adapter, we'll see whether we can hook your CD drive with the adapter once XP and Win 7 are working properly. Enter the BIOS at startup and check that all 3 drives (IDE HDD, IDE DVD and SATA HDD) are detected properly.

3) unplug the Win 7 sata drive, boot on an XP SP3 CD (if your install CD is pre-SP3 then slipstream SP3 on it) and install XP *from scratch* on the IDE drive.

4) plug the Win 7 drive back (make sure it's set as master on the SATA 1 slot) and run a startup repair with the Win 7 DVD, it should detect the existing XP installation on the other drive and create the boot menu.

5) set the boot order priority to boot from the SATA drive first and tell us how it goes.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

This rig worked four or five times in its current configuration with no issues while running the OS.

Win7 was installed from scratch with all of the parts already in.

RAM model: BL25664BN1608.16FF ( second number on a different sticker: BG112BR.5F 114349) I mistakenly put 8GB in my profile. I just changed it to 4. [RAM stick now configured to first Orange slot.]

Hardware Monitor:


> CPU Temperature: 32ºC (Previously peaked at 37ºC)
> MB Temperature: 27ºC (Previously peaked at 33ºC)
> CPU Fan Speed: 1939 - 1950 - 1962 - 1973 RPM
> CPU Voltage: 1.328 - 1.336V
> 3.3V Voltage: 3.264V
> 5V Voltage: 5.040
> 12V Voltage: 11.984


[IDE drive unplugged] [Boot from Win7 CD] [Repair installation of Win7 unsuccessful. Error = "Select proper boot device ..."][Reinstalling Win7 on Partition 1][Reinstallation of Win7 successful]

I don't have any blank disks, so I'll have to hold off on slipstreaming until I can buy some. May I PM you after I attempt to slipstream?

I apologize for flooding the forums. I was getting a little impatient, with only one person responding per thread. Since I only have a 30-day return window, I wanted to verify any hardware issues before my time is up. But I realize that's still no excuse for breaching ToS. I will begin no more threads on this issue.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Forgot to add:
Current RAM settings:


> DRAM Timing Control: Auto
> ___1st Information: 9-9-9-24-4-74-10-5
> _____CAS# Latency: 5 DRAM Clocks
> _____RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5 DRAM Clocks
> _____RAS# PRE Time: 5 DRAM Clocks
> _____RAS# ACT Time: 15 DRAM Clocks
> _____RAS# to RAS# Delay: Auto
> _____REF Cycle Time: Auto
> _____WRITE Recovery Time: Auto
> _____READ to PRE Time: Auto
> ___2nd Information: 10-5-5-4-7-4-7
> _____READ to WRITE Delay(S/D): Auto
> _____WRITE to READ Delay(S): Auto
> _____WRITE to READ Delay(D): Auto
> _____READ to READ Delay(S): Auto
> _____READ to READ Delay(D): Auto
> _____WRITE to WRITE Delay(S): Auto
> _____WRITE to WRITE Delay(D): Auto


Is there anything I need to change here?


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Does it boot properly under windows 7 now ?

Nothing wrong with your temps and voltages, wrench97 already checked that in your other thread (I asked them before seeing your other threads).

Set the DRAM timing control to manual and set the following : 
_____CAS# Latency: 8 DRAM Clocks
_____RAS# to CAS# Delay: 8 DRAM Clocks
_____RAS# PRE Time: 8 DRAM Clocks
_____RAS# ACT Time: 24 DRAM Clocks
Leave the rest on auto. Save, exit and test within Win 7.

If all works fine then hook the hard drive and the DVD drive on the IDE cable as I explained above (HDD as master at the end of the cable, DVD as slave on the middle connector). Leave the boot order priority to SATA first and check that you can still boot under windows 7, that you can browse your IDE drive and that you can still boot from a CD/DVD.

At this point you could install XP with a pre-SP3 CD then update to SP3, it's just that it wont be as clean as installing SP3 right away. Don't forget to unplug the SATA drive when you install XP, you don't want XP to replace Win 7's boot sectors.

I'm automatically subscribed to the threads I answer in, no need to PM me, just update this thread and I'll be notified.


----------



## Xynck

*Re:*

Yes. Windows 7 boots correctly now.
-----
RAM clocks changed to 8-8-8-24. Win7 properly booted.
-----
The HDD cannot be at the end of the cable because of the case configuration. [60GB HDD jumpered to Dual Master] [DVD drive jumpered as slave] [All ribbons connected properly] [SATA drive disconnected] [No Hard Drive detected] [SATA reconnected.] [60GB HDD is accessible from Win7.]
-----
Cannot slipstream at this time. Will update when I buy some DVDs.
-----
Cannot jumper SATA drive as master; no jumper shipped with the drive.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

The master drive needs to be at the end of the IDE cable or it may not be detected properly at startup (the XP CD may not find it when you attempt to install), if you have to hook the DVD drive on the end connector then set the DVD as master and the hard drive as "dual (slave)". You should be able to install XP on the slave drive without problems, but there's a small possibility that XP will assign the C: volume letter to your CD drive and the D: volume letter to the IDE HDD. The important thing is that all the drives are recognized properly in the BIOS.

You'll need a blank CD to slipstream XP, not a DVD.

Some SATA drives don't have jumpers, no problem there.

At this point you could try to hook your CD drive using the SATA-IDE adapter, but do you really need 2 CD/DVD drives ? Again check that it's recognized properly in the BIOS.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Slipstreaming failed. ImgBurn stopped responding, though CD shows that information was written to it. I think there's too much information to burn on the single disk. I bought Memorex CD-R 52X 700MB. Couldn't I just burn SP3 to a disk, and load it in XP?
-----
And yeah, I need both drives. My DVD drive doesn't burn; CD drive does. Of course, I just returned the adapter so I could have enough money to buy the CDs.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

XP SP3 should hold on a single CD, check the data size in the slipstreamed folder and try to burn at a lower speed (4x). You could give nlite a try, it'll do everything automatically : http://www.lancelhoff.com/how-to-slipstream-service-pack-3-into-windows-xp/

If you can't create the XP SP3 CD you can install SP3 using windows update but I find it safer to download it and install it offline (you shouldn't connect to the internet with no firewall and antivirus installed). You don't need to burn it to a CD, you can download it under Win 7 then copy it to the IDE HDD once XP is installed and run the installer from there.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Copied SP3 file to WinXP. Unable to boot to WinXP. HDD jumpered as master; DVD-ROM jumpered as slave. WinXP repair installation unsuccessful. Win7 startup installation unsuccessful. Mom's getting pissed about my computer being spread about the floor.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

what do you mean by "copied SP3 files to winXP" ? You created the XP SP3 CD ? 

"Unable to boot to winXP", you mean on the XP CD ? Or on the previous XP installation ? You need to backup and format the IDE HDD before you install XP, the previous installation won't work with your current computer. "WinXP repair installation unsuccessful", you tried to repair the previous installation ? That won't work either, you need to install XP from scratch to prevent hardware conflicts.

If the HDD is on the middle connector of the IDE cable it needs to be jumpered as slave (and the DVD as master) :


justpassingby said:


> The master drive needs to be at the end of the IDE cable or it may not be detected properly at startup (the XP CD may not find it when you attempt to install), if you have to hook the DVD drive on the end connector then set the DVD as master and the hard drive as "dual (slave)"


Remove the SATA drives and make sure the DVD and HDD are jumpered properly. Are you sure you can't move the CD/DVD/IDE drives to allow the IDE drive to be hooked as master at the end of the IDE connector ? Always check that all drives are recognized properly in the BIOS before you attempt to install.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Okeydoke. I don't know what I was thinking in the last post. DVD-ROM=Master. HDD=Slave. WinXP formatted and reinstalled. Error: NTLDR is missing.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

When did you get the NTLDR is missing error ? Was it with or without the SATA drive ?

Make sure the jumper on the HDD is set on dual (slave). With that drive you need to use the dual settings when there are 2 drives hooked on the IDE cable (and slave since it's on the middle connector).

Don't hook the SATA drive yet. Check the boot order priority in the BIOS, make sure it's set to boot from the IDE HDD.

If you can't boot within Windows XP with only the IDE HDD and DVD hooked on the IDE cable (no SATA drives) then boot on the XP CD, press 'R' to get into the recovery console and once at the c:\windows\ prompt type *copy d:\i386\ntldr c:\* and *copy d:\i386\ntdetect.com c:\* (d: being the volume letter that corresponds to your DVD drive and c: the volume letter that correponds to the IDE drive where XP is installed, if the letters are different change the commands accordingly). Then type *fixboot*, *fixmbr* and finally *bootcfg /rebuild* (follow these instructions starting at 8.). Restart, change the boot order priority back to HDD first and tell us how it goes.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

It was without the SATA drive. So, I did the same thing: unplugged the SATA and booted, and the error didn't occur. Setup proceeded normally. WinXP SP1 is now functional (aside from not being able to connect to the internet. [It doesn't detect the onboard modem.])

Copied SP3 cabinet directly from Win7 to the WinXP HDD. Ran the extraction in XP. Error on boot: \windows\system32\config\system is missing or corrupt.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Install the motherboard drivers to get your network adapters to work : get them from Asus' website under Win7 then copy them on the XP drive.

Did you leave the SATA drive plugged when you ran the SP3 installer ? When the SATA drive is plugged the boot.ini file doesn't point to the right drive, each time XP restarts it searches the XP installation on the first drive it sees, which is the SATA drive if it's plugged in. Run the SP3 installer when the SATA drive is unplugged (or install SP3 from windows update once you get the network adapter to work).

Once XP SP3 works properly (without the SATA drive) hook the SATA drive back, check that WIN 7 boots properly when you set the boot order priority to the SATA drive first then boot on the Win 7 DVD and repair the Win 7 installation to add Windows XP to the boot options.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Network adapter driver copied. The SATA was unplugged at the time of installation. That error message appeared while the SATA was unattached. I tried fixing it by typing, “cd system32\config” “ren system system.bak” and “copy \windows\repair\system” in the recovery console. That got rid of the error, but the computer rebooted a few seconds after XP started loading. So I did a repair installation, which took me through the actual installation on reboot. After completing installation, it rebooted itself, and again rebooted seconds after XP began loading. None of the boot options are successful.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Hi Xynck ! Sorry for the late reply, I've been busy with some other stuff IRL.

Did you run fixmbr and fixboot on the IDE HDD drive ? The only reason a clean install of Windows XP on a single drive could give you errors about NTLDR or missing registry hives is some issue with the boot sectors (since XP was already installed on that drive but in a different computer we need to rewrite those). Give it a try (see post #16).


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Oh, it's fine.
Yes, I ran those on the IDE. Tried what was stated in #16, and nothing changed. Reformatted the drive, reinstalled XP, got the "NTLDR is missing" again, followed #16 again, and no change.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

When you're in the recovery console type edit c:\boot.ini and post the result here.

Also recheck the jumpers on the IDE HDD and the IDE DVD drive and the positions of the drives on the IDE cable, tell us exactly how they're set now.

Check that the IDE cable is a 80-wire one, not an old 40-wire : http://www.mikeshardware.com/pics/ide8040pin.jpg

I've contacted other staff members for further advice.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

After reading your post. I checked the cable, and it _was_ a 40-pin. I switched it out for the 80-pin I had from the previous build, and WinXP started up normally. I'm sorry such a small thing caused so much unnecessary trouble.
Copied and installed SP3. Couldn't figure out how to install the internet driver, but I'll figure that out later.
I ran the Win7 startup repair, but it kept saying something like, "If you have a portable music device or camera attached to the computer, remove it now, and restart the repair." But I don't have anything extraneous attached.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Glad we got the XP issue sorted out, I was running out of ideas.

There should be an advanced options setting when you see the removable media or camera message. Also do not "press a key to boot from CD or DVD" when startup repair initiates a restart (check step 9 here).


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

The advanced options setting just takes me to the previous window, shown in step seven.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Make sure there's nothing in the USB ports, remove all USB sticks and printers. Also make sure the boot order priority is set to the SATA drive first.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

All USB devices removed. Remaining devices: Monitor, speaker jack, CAT6 cable to router, and PS2 Keyboard. Hard Drive boot order is set to SATA first.
Same result.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Let's try something else then. When you boot from the Win 7 DVD and choose to make a regular install do you get the option at one point to select between an upgrade install or a custom install ? If so select custom install, make sure both drives appear in the drive selection menu and make sure you select the 500GB sata drive, exit and report if there's any problem at this point. If all goes fine when you restart you should see the windows boot manager allowing you to choose between XP and Win 7.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Both drives appear under Custom Install. Win7 reinstalled, and all old files successfully copied back. Still no dual-boot option.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

What drive is the computer set to boot from in the BIOS ? What happens if you switch that setting to the other drive ?


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Computer is set to boot from SATA. I'll find out what happens in a minute. But first, I need to copy/paste the BSOD I got three times.


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
> OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
> Locale ID:	1033
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode:	3b
> BCP1:	00000000C0000005
> BCP2:	FFFFF800028BED97
> BCP3:	FFFFF88004E18CE0
> BCP4:	0000000000000000
> OS Version:	6_1_7600
> Service Pack:	0_0
> Product:	768_1
> 
> Files that help describe the problem:
> C:\Windows\Minidump\042410-34897-01.dmp
> C:\Users\XXXX XXXXXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-58437-0.sysdata.xml


*Edit:* Switching the boot order to IDE first just boots into XP.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

When did you get the BSOD ? at startup, within Windows ? Was it with XP or Win 7 ? Please attach the C:\Windows\Minidump\042410-34897-01.dmp file to your next post (zip it first, TSF's uploader doesn't take .dmp files).

While running Win 7 download and install EasyBCD, go to add/remove entries, select the windows tab, select windows nt/2k/xp/2k3, name it windows XP and select the volume letter that corresponds to your IDE drive. Click add entry, save, boot from the Sata drive and report with the result.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

The first two times, I got it before windows loaded. The third time was randomly during my Win7 session. No other BSODs have occurred.

*Notice:* Both IDE and SATA drives are designated as C.

Proceeding with reboot...

*Edit:* Dualboot options are available. Win7 boots normally. Error while booting XP. _File: NTLDR. Status: 0xc000000f_.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*



> Both IDE and SATA drives are designated as C.


This is impossible. When in XP the IDE drive should be C: and when in Win 7 the SATA drive should be C: as well but when you're within Win 7 the SATA drive should be designed as C: and the IDE drive either as D: or E: (depending what letter was given to the DVD drive). Check the volume letters in windows explorer while you're within Win 7. If you selected C: as the volume letter in EasyBCD then the missing NTLDR error is normal. Remove the Windows XP entry you created and create a new one with the volume letter that corresponds to the IDE drive within Win 7.

I'll ask someone else to check the Win 7 .dmp file since I can only process XP ones.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

When XP is selected, the computer reboots. Win7 still starts normally.


> There are a total of 2 entries listed in the Vista Bootloader.
> Bootloader Timeout: 30 seconds.
> Default OS: Windows 7
> 
> Entry #1
> 
> Name: Windows 7
> BCD ID: {current}
> Drive: C:\
> Bootloader Path: \Windows\system32\winload.exe
> Windows Directory: \Windows
> 
> Entry #2
> 
> Name: Windows XP
> BCD ID: {a7024ed4-42b9-11df-b143-8bd993c4d7c5}
> Drive: D:\
> Bootloader Path: \NTLDR


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

In EasyBCD tick "detailed (debug mode)" and paste that information here. Can you confirm that you can still boot properly within windows XP by setting the IDE drive as the first boot device in the BIOS ? If both installations work fine a workaround would be to use the BIOS to select which one you'll boot into, but I'll still try to figure out the issue with the boot manager.

The BSOD you got in post #31 *BCCode: 3b* could indicate some issue with the graphic drivers, get the latest drivers for your Radeon HD 4670 here. Don't forget to install the latest chipset, lan and audio drivers for your motherboard


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*



> Windows Boot Manager
> --------------------
> identifier {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795}
> device partition=C:
> description Windows Boot Manager
> locale en-US
> inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
> default {a7024ed0-42b9-11df-b143-8bd993c4d7c5}
> resumeobject {a7024ecf-42b9-11df-b143-8bd993c4d7c5}
> displayorder {a7024ed0-42b9-11df-b143-8bd993c4d7c5}
> {a7024ed4-42b9-11df-b143-8bd993c4d7c5}
> toolsdisplayorder {b2721d73-1db4-4c62-bf78-c548a880142d}
> timeout 30
> 
> Windows Boot Loader
> -------------------
> identifier {a7024ed0-42b9-11df-b143-8bd993c4d7c5}
> device partition=C:
> path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
> description Windows 7
> locale en-US
> inherit {6efb52bf-1766-41db-a6b3-0ee5eff72bd7}
> recoverysequence {a7024ed1-42b9-11df-b143-8bd993c4d7c5}
> recoveryenabled Yes
> osdevice partition=C:
> systemroot \Windows
> resumeobject {a7024ecf-42b9-11df-b143-8bd993c4d7c5}
> nx OptIn
> 
> Real-mode Boot Sector
> ---------------------
> identifier {a7024ed4-42b9-11df-b143-8bd993c4d7c5}
> device partition=D:
> path \NTLDR
> description Windows XP


Proceeding to confirm ability to boot into XP...

*Edit:* Confirmed. I am able to boot into XP from the IDE drive. Graphics drivers updated. Updating MoBo drivers now.


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

ok. The problems you have now don't belong to the windows XP section anymore, we've solved the file header checksum issue and the problems caused by the faulty IDE cable.

At this point you can start a new thread in the Windows Vista/Seven support section. If you still have BSOD's with Win 7 try to solve those first. If everything works fine within Win 7 then start a thread about the boot manager issue. Don't create two threads at the same time.

When you start the thread about the boot manager issue use this as a title :
Dual-booting Win 7 & XP - Boot manager issue

Don't forget to say that XP is installed on an IDE drive (slave with DVD as master) and that Win 7 is installed on a SATA drive. Tell them that you can boot within both OS when you change the boot priority in the BIOS, paste the content of the boot manager as you did in post #37 here and tell them what errors you get (restart when device partition=D:, NTLDR missing when device partition=C.

I'll subscribe to your new thread to follow the progression, the win 7 support guys will probably know more.


----------



## Xynck

*Re: The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum*

Motherboard drivers installed on both OSs. Internet now works in XP.

Thank you so much, JPB. And I'm sorry for stupidity, and for any hindrance I was during this process. I've had enough of fixing computers for the time being, so I'll begin the new thread much later tonight, or tomorrow.
​


----------



## justpassingby

You're welcome, it was your first build after all. Feel free to PM me if you have hardware issues or troubles within XP on this computer.

I still don't know what's going on with the boot manager so I'll follow your case closely :wink:


----------



## justpassingby

I've seen your other thread, let's hope usasma or some other will be able to help you.

jcgriff2 analyzed your .dmp file, the problem was probably caused by outdated drivers or missing updates, win 7 had no updates installed. Make sure you went through windows update as well.


----------

